# Buttermilk marinade



## tgrimmett (Nov 14, 2014)

I was watching a tv tonight an the guy was smoking whole butterflied chicken .he soaked them in a marinade of buttermilk an spices . I was wondering if anyone gas tried buttermilk and how did it taste?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2014)

You don't taste the buttermilk.  Buttermilk is very mild and allows the taste of the chicken and spices to be the main feature. The acids and cultures in buttermilk tenderize the chicken, plus the salt added to the marinade denatures the protein, all helping ensure a moist result.   It is much more forgiving and can be cooked/smoked to a higher internal temp and still be moist and delicious.  Give it a try, you will like the result. 

I prefer fruit juice marinades (brines) and injections when I'm going to smoke a chicken due to the very slight additional flavor they add.   I use a buttermilk marinade when I'm going to fry chicken.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 15, 2014)

I use buttermilk all the time for chicken and pork. I have pork chops soaking right now. You do not taste it, but make sure you wash off your meat thoroughly before cooking. It is a great tenderizer. Give it a try.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 15, 2014)

I marinade my Chicken to fry , in Buttermilk... I'd rather drink it than soak meat in it . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  however , I must open my mind and try this for Smoking...


----------



## tgrimmett (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replys I am goin to give it a try !


----------



## venture (Nov 15, 2014)

I like it for fried chicken with at least a 4 hour soak.  Overnight works well, too.

For pork chops, I am still experimenting.

My other half likes it on pork chops.  You know what that means?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thesmokist (Nov 15, 2014)

I've only used it to soak chicken or catfish in before I fried it.


----------

